# Real World Comparison HSS928 vs HS928



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

Today I was able to test the new model Honda HSS928 track drive vs the old version HS928 track drive. There have been multiple complaints including my own that the new HSS928 has some performance issues including significant clogging and being underpowered. I live just west of Boston and have ~100ft drive. I cleared half with my HS928 track drive and half with my neighbors HSS928 track drive. `3-4 inches of dry snow on drive Here is my feedback:

HS928 (old model)
- Experienced no clogging snow was ejected 30-50 ft. 
- Cleared the half the drive in 15.45min
- Started on 2nd pull

HSS928 (new model)
- Started on first try (electric start)
- Snow was being ejected 15-20' and then clogged about half way down the drive. 
- Cleared the shoot and then machine performed better in deeper snow. 
- Clogged 5 more times before i finished the other half of the drive 
- Cleared half the drive in 43.30 minutes
- Machine felt less powerful compared to the older machine

I am not an engineer but given the experience with the HSS928 last year and again this year in a direct comparison; the HSS model has some serious issues in these conditions. I have heard some experts say they believe the chute design causes clogging in the new machine.

I am glad I have an old HS (old model) in very good shape. Hope this helps others. My neighbor ---is not so happy


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Clogging in 3-4" of dry/fluffy snow is kind of hard to believe..... :eeek:

Going too slow maybe for the amount of snow......?


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

It took almost 6 minutes to clear each clog? It doesn't sound reasonable.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

AriensPro1128 said:


> It took almost 6 minutes to clear each clog? It doesn't sound reasonable.


If using the Honda's clearing tool, that sounds about right


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I think this OP used to post under obthedog now it appears he's obithedog. If you search for past posts under both IDs he bought a HSS 928 last year and wasn't happy with it. Now it seems he's fixated on damaging Honda's reputation. 

I don't know about new vs. old (I have an older model and am happy with it, after doing my home-grown electric chute mod) but at this point the more he writes about the new HSS the less I believe.

"ob_thedog" has 8 posts under the new ID and 83 under the old, and almost all of them negative. 

Check it yourself http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5578474


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't experienced one clog on my HSS1332, is it a different chute than the HSS928? I actually just used it for 2 hours straight and it didn't clog once..


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Used my hss928 today on 4 inches of icy snow. Never clogged and threw it further then my 826 mtd with an impeller kit.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

I call bs post. I have the HSS928 and love it. Chews through everything and throws far. Don't measure how far but I can throw from one edge of driveway across to other side another 15 feet or so. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

We've seen a few complaints from different users on HSS928 clogging on the "perfect" wet/heavy/slushy snow conditions (and I can personally see the possibility of the chute base "collar" causing it), but clogging on dry/fluffy snow on a Honda 2 stage snowblower would be nearly impossible.

I would believe it if I saw a video of the 2 machines running side by side (by two user that really know how to operate them-I am one of the ones that does not really know well) at the same time in the same snow conditions and depth.

:blowerhug:


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Agree... where is the video...
We all have a iphone, or Samsung Cell with video possibility... where is the video ?


Both machine, side by side, full throttle (4inch of snow is not much).


waiting for that video.




hsblowersfan said:


> We've seen a few complaints from different users on HSS928 clogging on the "perfect" wet/heavy/slushy snow conditions (and I can personally see the possibility of the chute base "collar" causing it), but clogging on dry/fluffy snow on a Honda 2 stage snowblower would be nearly impossible.
> 
> I would believe it if I saw a video of the 2 machines running side by side (by two user that really know how to operate them-I am one of the ones that does not really know well) at the same time in the same snow conditions and depth.
> 
> :blowerhug:


----------



## McRockFish (Oct 10, 2015)

I agree with Obithedog. 

If you remember I posted last year at this time that I just bought 2 of the newly redesigned 928's. A couple of my complaints included that they were underpowered and clogged. These machines are flawed. I'm not a Honda 'hater' as I was accused of being last year, and neither is Obithedog. We both bought these machines and were let down.

I wanted to like the Hondas. I really did. I returned them to the dealer for a refund. I wanted the Honda posi traction. I'm not a fan of the Ariens auto turn. I've since reluctantly had to settle for 2 Ariens after returning my 928's. I just used my new Platinum 24 SHO and my new Pro 28 on Saturday. We got 5-6 inches of heavy wet snow in southern NH. I used one on my very long gravel driveway, and the other at my rentals in town with asphalt driveways. Both performed well with plenty of power and no clogging - not once. I'm still not a big fan of auto turn but these Ariens are superior especially in wet snow. No question.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

I was able to test mine in the slush and wet snow today, everything went perfect and it didn't clogged at all. Much less than my old blower but I did go faster and made sure there was always something in the auger. I was pretty worried about it from everything I've read here.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

SnowG said:


> I think this OP used to post under obthedog now it appears he's obithedog.


So? With names that similar he's clearly not trying to fool anyone that he's a totally different person. 

And it's not like he's the only one complaining about this.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

But he is the only one complaining that powder snow is clogging and it takes 5 minutes or more to clear a clog in a 5" tall area.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

AriensPro1128 said:


> But he is the only one complaining that powder snow is clogging and it takes 5 minutes or more to clear a clog in a 5" tall area.


OK, fair points.


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

McRockFish said:


> I agree with Obithedog.
> 
> I wanted to like the Hondas. I really did. I returned them to the dealer for a refund. I wanted the Honda posi traction. I'm not a fan of the Ariens auto turn. I've since reluctantly had to settle for 2 Ariens after returning my 928's. I just used my new Platinum 24 SHO and my new Pro 28 on Saturday. We got 5-6 inches of heavy wet snow in southern NH. I used one on my very long gravel driveway, and the other at my rentals in town with asphalt driveways. Both performed well with plenty of power and no clogging - not once. I'm still not a big fan of auto turn but these Ariens are superior especially in wet snow. No question.


McRockFish!
It's great that you were able to return the HSS!!!!!!!!!!!

I honestly believe that Honda makes excellent products, and will continue to do so.
But this new HSS series will EVOLVE into an excellent machine like the HS series was.
But I believe it was introduced into the market place way to early in its production cycle. The current owners are effectively debugging these machines for Honda.

As each week goes on, you hear more n more n more people voicing concerns about issues, 
- clogging (home grown fix is to remove chute collar and Honda denies there is an issue)
- speed, tranny goes into slowdown mode (some are getting reto fitted on a as bitching case by case)
- slippage from drive engaging (one person even used masking tape to keep the level engaged) that's really sad, and very dangerous to boot.

I suspect the sales of these machines will plummet, if that has not already happened.

At least you were able to return the new machine for money back, excellent move!


In my business, 
we produce Software and we test our products thoroughly and THEN WE HIRE outside people to test, and they find issues we correct the issues.

Next stage is to send it out to Beta testing... at this stage we don't pay the individuals, but they receive
the product for free or at a huge discount to test and comment back to us.
We then make another round of improvements, test that product(same cycle as above) before we SELL to general public.

The vendor in this case, did not seem to do that very well and the current owners whom paid a huge amount of money for these machine (thousands of dollars... gads every time I say that I just cant believe it... thousands!) and are in retrospect are not really owners, they are QA Testers whom are not being paid, and did not get the product for free and did not get a discount on the product and are kissing the ânesse (_its french, look it up if you like, suspect that will not be needed_) of Hon-duuh reps it get attention.

Doesn't anyone see how sad this is? 
Maybe its because I am from NewYorker and have a more "Get it right the first time or I'm not going to deal with your BS again".
I've hear this at our office all the time
"One OOOO-Pooooop (substitute with a "S" word) and you loose all your atta-boys"

Well in my mind the Duuh company has lost all of their "atta-boys".

I think the current owners not only should get a full refund, Hon-Duuh should be paying them to be beta testing their product and get a full refund for any money spent on this product.

If I was a Hon-Duuh dealer, I would go to my local printing shop and have a bunch of red peel off sticky labels made with "*HS*-724", "*HS*-928" "*HS*-1332" made and attach them over the labels of the current machines, sell them all out of inventory and drop my dealership with Hon-Duuh and look, beg or grovel to become a Ariens, Toro, John Deer, Cub Cadet or anything other than selling Duuh’s.

But that's just my opinion...

Current owners, you guys n gals are really QA testers / Beta testers of a NOT READY FOR PRIME-TIME PRODUCT from Hon-Duuh. I believe you should all be reimbursed substantially for all your grief, time, money, embarrassment and efforts that most of you appear to be going through. *And those of you whom have done very very intelligent and excellent work in debugging and even in some case fixing the issues should get a full refund on your purchase and also be paid for QA Testing as any employee or outside vendor would be.*

Sounds like some relief is on the way... as I am seeing thread updates were the Duuh company has some TSB and possible solutions for your blight.
Then to get your machine fixed, you need to lug the 230 plus pound behemoth to the dealership…
Hopefully all of these dealerships provide free pick up and same day fix and delivery, but I suspect that will not be the case.

I don’t know if the light at the end of the tunnel is the Duuh-company standing up and doing right by you all and fix all the issues and reimburse all you brave souls or if it’s a Duuh-train coming smack at you, head-on then stand over you while your broke and exhausted and pissed-off and stating "_We have not heard of any complaints!_".

I am a realist, I suspect the result will be, bring your 230 plus pound behemoth to us, we'll take it for about a week or two and call you up to pick it up when its "fixed".
OOOO yeah, not going to receive any monetary compensation either.

To quote a phrase from a wonderful film called "Animal House"
to my friends at 'Duuh'
"_Thank you Sir!, May I have another?_"

We all will soon see what Duuh does… or does not do...


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

georgewny. Ludicrous!!!! Welcome to the world of $10,000 snowblowers.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

heres a really nice hs928 for $400! 

https://delaware.craigslist.org/for/5960882678.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> heres a really nice hs928 for $400!
> 
> https://delaware.craigslist.org/for/5960882678.html


It sure looks very clean.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> It sure looks very clean.


$400 ,good buy, even if it needed any parts, cables, belts, tranny rebuild, no matter what the age if that was one of the blowers I had for sale the winter here in Nl, get an easy $2000 no trouble at all, market and demand for the older blowers is high here, that things in really good shape, no matter what the age, Id have it today if was'nt so far away


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

*Mega Sticker Shock for me!!!*



AriensPro1128 said:


> georgewny. Ludicrous!!!! Welcome to the world of $10,000 snowblowers.


Seems that is not far from the truth!

Hey NJHonda and HSBlowerfan, thanks so much for the post. I clicked on the link and it’s no longer available. Wonder if he/she bought a new HSS series?

Anyway, wanted to thank the members in this forum, threads like this one helped me tremendously as I was originally going to look a purchasing a new machine, and had not ruled any manufacture out, but more than likely would be sticking with Honda. After reading thread after thread after thread on this forum about all the “challenges” the new series are facing, I decided to throw some love back at my aging HS-624. 

And again, thanks to this forum, I was able to find a superb parts dealer, they provide GREAT prices, EXCELLENT delivery time, and sorry to say, I had to deal with their customer support (pictures below). But to my amazement they have EXCELLENT Customer Service too! 
All thanks to this forum!
The company I am referring to is called “BOATS.NET” a division of “Outdoor Network Distribution”.
BOATS.NET has their act together! I cannot say enough praise and positive feedback about their website, their prices, and most importantly their customer service, *5 Stars across the board!*
I will probably do a separate post on my experience with them in another thread, but the issue was a can of Honda Red spray paint that exploded in the shipping box(few picy’s attached). Boats.net made good on it, (_are you listening Honda? Boats.net made good on a mistake not even caused by them)_
I also purchased a Shop Manual for the HS series blowers on EBAY as well, I believe it’s the 5th edition, and purchased it for $37.00 with free shipping.

In hindsight I probably would have not purchased a new machine even if the HSS series had the same reviews of the HS series. And it’s more because, living on Long Island NY, and only having 1/3 acre, and a small driveway does not warrant very mammoth machines to serve my needs. We typically do not get that many years with Mega snow storms, they do happen, but it’s not the norm, average annual snowfall from October thru April is pretty consistently less than 3 feet (1 meter), No “Lake Effect” here, Atlantic Ocean keeps Long Island somewhat warmer. 
Probably do more paths in back yard for our Beagle then on driveway for car access. But the real factor that would have killed the deal is the list prices, OMG… Mega sticker shock for me… (Prices in US Dollars, not Peso’s) add to that all the “happy” owners having issues, lead me away from purchasing new.
HSS724AT MSRP $2469, HSS724ATD MSRP $2519, HSS724AW MSRP $2299, HSS724AWD MSRP $2379
HSS928AT MSRP $2709, HSS928ATD MSRP $2909, HSS928AW MSRP $2579, HSS928AWD MSRP $2789
HSS1332AT MSRP $3189, HSS1332ATD MSRP $3399
Holly Hoppin’ Snot Man!!!, that’s a lot of shekels! It’s almost like it has become a status symbol to own Honda power equipment? 
Billy Joel, Alex Baldwin, “The Lohans”, Mariah Carey, Christie Brinkley, Tony Danza, Jerry Seinfeld, John McEnroe… to name just a few have homes (mansions) on Long Island, I wonder if they own/have HSS blowers parked alongside their Bentley’s and Ferrari’s? (Yes folks that was meant to be sarcastic!)	

Just for Poops (sub in S-word) and Giggles, I’ve included a few dictionary definitions of some terms I’ve used in prior posts… the current owners can try to see which of them best fit how the “Duuh” company is treating them…

Beta Testing/Tester:
In software development, a beta test is the second phase of software testing in which a sampling of the intended audience tries the product out.
Beta is the second letter of the Greek alphabet. Originally, the term alpha test meant the first phase of testing in a software development process. The first phase includes unit testing, component testing, and system testing. Beta testing can be considered "pre-release testing."
Beta testing is also sometimes referred to as user acceptance testing (UAT) or end user testing. In this phase of software development, applications are subjected to real world testing by the intended audience for the software. The experiences of the early users are forwarded back to the developers who make final changes before releasing the software commercially.
For in-house testing, volunteers or *paid test subjects *use the software. For widely-distributed software, developers may make the test version available for downloading and *free trial *over the Web. Another purpose of making software widely available in this way is to provide a preview and possibly create some buzz for the final product.

Guinea Pig 
1. (Animals) a domesticated cavy, probably descended from Cavia porcellus, commonly kept as a pet and used in *scientific experiments*
2. a person or thing used for *experimentation*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jbdesigns said:


> I call bs post. I have the HSS928 and love it. Chews through everything and throws far. Don't measure how far but I can throw from one edge of driveway across to other side another 15 feet or so. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe the auger belt needs to be tightened up.


----------

